# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: کد قطع اینترنت

## hnosen

سلام
دنبال کدی هسم بشه کانکشن ها رو خوند بعد هرکدومو دلم خواست قطع کنم؟

----------


## Mask

> سلام
> دنبال کدی هسم بشه کانکشن ها رو خوند بعد هرکدومو دلم خواست قطع کنم؟


لیست کانکشن ها رو از کجا میگیری؟ از همونجا close کن.

----------

